# rollin chassis is done



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

here are some pics of my chassis. its all done brought it home today fron my friends shop and switched it with the body. front suspension-- classai perf upper and lower tubulor control arms, BMR fab front lowering springs and 1-3/8 inch sway bar, kyb front shocks and PST steering linkage. rear suspension-- totally rebiult 12 bolt rear with 3:73 gears detriot locker and c-clip eliminator kit. BMR fab rear upper and lower tubular comtrol arms, eibach lowering springs, kyb rear shocks and BMR fab rear sway bar. front and rear disc brakes with drilled and slotted rotors fron the rite stuff brakes with stainless steel lines. OPGI wanted like 45 dollors plus shipping for a rear brake line bracket so i just made my own.. im happy :rofl:


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Chassis is looking nice, I'm jealous.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BOBBY !!!! are you going to mount the engine and tranny in the chassis before the body goes on?????? IF YES, I NEED to take some measurements off your chassis, if you dont mind!!!!! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Did you figure out how to mount your x-member???


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

eric your welcome to, the frame is at my house and it will be here till the body is done. yes i want to drop the motor and trans b4 i put the body on. you can call me when u want to stop by. if u dont still have my number ill pm it to u.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks really good, well done


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bobby!!!!! PM sent!:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like the wreck was a blessing in disguise, or the motivation.. Awesome looking chassis, love to see the car when completed!


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

yes it was. it was prob the best thing to happen. it gave me a reason and some extra cash to do the resto i wanted to do the way i wanted to do it


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, mixed blessings, but if I was ever cruising and some asshat came up and thumped the **** out of my classic car from behind and slammed me into a house, I would probably be serving time in the pen for a "crime of passion."


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Duke, better not move to Long Island then, it's a gaurenteed jail sentence for you!! :lol: NYS gives drivers licenses to anything that can get into the DMV building (with $)........:rofl:


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Everytime I seen that avatar picture I get sick to my stomach.... I can't imagine. 

Awesome frame!! Nice work, I can't wait until mine is rolling again.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice chassis and the body looks pretty clean too. Are you keeping the LeMans louvers and original Gulf Turquoise color ?


----------



## RUNVS (Aug 7, 2009)

very nice job on the chassis.it sure dont look the same any more.thanks.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

ya lemans louvers and taillights, gto hood and front end.. eighter giong with blackrose an eary 90's corvete color or purple mist. colors are very close to each other. black rose has a little metallic in it. nice in the sun


----------

